# Seen today - spot the ever so slight mistake...



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Dear oh dear! :roll:


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ha ha!Obviously cheaper buying a badge than the real thing.
Muppet :roll:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Don't worry Kev - those stripes will peel off..

Oh you mean the Beemer :wink:

James


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The mistake being you running the risk of a fine and points for using your phone camera whilst driving?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> The mistake being you running the risk of a fine and points for using your phone camera whilst driving?


My passenger took the picture...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Dear oh dear! :roll:


That's funny & made funnier that the owner didn't even bother to investigate where the M5 badge should be positioned :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Why do people feel the need to do things like this?

Dont they realise people are laughing at them.... just enjoy what you can afford rather than trying to make a car what its not... so tacky!

Bad enough sticking an 'S' logo on a 225 TT....


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > The mistake being you running the risk of a fine and points for using your phone camera whilst driving?
> ...


You bought a LHD? :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


No, they were reaching over to get the side of the car into the picture. You will see by the position of the car I was over to the right...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Honest officer :roll:


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

Thats nothing compared to what I have seen --> old BMW 5 (E34) , with M badgade upside down, so it looked like " W "


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Learn to stop digging a hole. :roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey but let's face it....as a man it's better to drive in that BMW with a fake M5 badge than in a girly MINI ....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I guess the M in this case stands for MUPPET


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Hey but let's face it....as a man it's better to drive in that BMW with a fake M5 badge than in a girly MINI ....


not if you're secure in your own sexuality - is there something you'd like to share?...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It's an M5 with the miltek pipe extrusion reduction kit?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Who was with me when we saw the Fiat Uno in Newport 4 or 5 years ago?

I think it was Kev P & Tim. At the bottom of the hill where I used to live there is a big roundabout with traffic lights & there was a Fiat with TT badges stuck on it. The guys face was a picture when 3 pulled up along side him - but not as good as his girlfriend's!

I can picture the conversation now, 'You said THIS was a TT - what are they then?' 

Almost as good as the Jaguar Type-R


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> Dear oh dear! :roll:


seen the new M3 in belfast with one exhaust today so maybe its an option thingy!!! You know who you are.........Though I do recall putting 2.0L badges on my 1.4 Megane!!! ha!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Is it the Institute of Advanced Motoring badge on the front of the on coming tranny?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Bullshit from Kev aside :wink:

That is still funny and sad at the same time - why oh why? ala Barry Took :?


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

Someone I know he got E60 M5 , with 520i badge  If someone thinks its only "pimped" 520i and try to race with him, will be very suprised by "520i" performances


----------

